
Making Self-Learning Less Lonely and More Fun - mncharity
https://hackernoon.com/difficulties-with-self-learning-and-3-systems-to-solve-them-exbd32kb
======
Porthos9K
MOOCs suck unless they come with plain text transcripts that make watching the
lecture optional. I can read faster than lecturers can talk.

